# Lys Alewife



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Can i buy lys ? Or where can I go to catch them. I saw a few guys using some decent size ones but I dont see any around.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't know where you are fishing out of but they have been pretty thick on the inside of Perdido Pass around the seawall and there are plenty around the lights at night.


----------

